# Problem with a 1911 trigger



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My first 1911 was a Girsan 1911. I like the gun it goes bang shoots straight and eats whatever I stick in the magazine. The problem is the trigger.
It's really gritty feeling and even hangs up a little then snaps. It does it with the magazine in or out.
I'm going tear it down what should I look for? Also if I wanted a lighter trigger (it's really hard to pull) what parts will I be switching out?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nose of the sear is probably mashed up a bit.

Without seeing it, dropping the hammer hard on to the safety notch will screw it up, or a poor quality part.

Go with a Wilson sear as a first part replacement unless you can re profile its three angles.

That hardness of pull you speak of is from the parts worn or incorrect profiles.

You don't want to reduce it to a match weight trigger if using for carry or defense.

The only other part would be the hammer but unlikely a major contributor to the problem.

The drag is coming from the sear nose traveling across the hammer cock notch face.

To shorten the travel, approximately .010" is taken off the hammer notch step in a grinder, leaving a .015"-.020" step.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So the savings of the cheap gun will cost you more. Let alone the doubt if it will work when needed??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> So the savings of the cheap gun will cost you more. Let alone the doubt if it will work when needed??


I have worked on 1911's for 55 years, two major problems, cheap parts and bubba for the most part.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM has pretty much covered everything.

You can get a 5 pound trigger kit from Brownells. I usually run a C&S 4.5 kit in the 1911s I build.

https://www.brownells.com/handgun-p...ing-kits/1911-trigger-pull-kits-prod5502.aspx


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chipper said:


> So the savings of the cheap gun will cost you more. Let alone the doubt if it will work when needed??


Like I said it always goes Bang. It was made in Turkey and seems to be a good gun. I have had it for years and I don't mind spending a little on it
and keeping it around. This was my first 1911 and also my first .45

These Girsans have been getting good reviews. I have a few Colts but I still like to shoot this one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have worked on 1911's for 55 years, two major problems, cheap parts and bubba for the most part.


 Bubba, screws up a lot of motorcycles also.


----------

